# ntel (R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Problem



## Tom Tom (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello, 

My boss has just handed me his laptop and asked me to take a look. 

Basically he can't connect to the web wirelessly. 
The Wireless card is :
Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

It uses its own software for the wireless management. This should not be a problem. However it seems to cycle and not hold a connection for long. 
It does when you "connect" seem to work but then stops after a few seconds and I get the error message:


> Another Wireless LAN utility is communicating with the Intel(R) PRO/Wireless adapter. To avoid conflicts, Intel's profile management features have been temporarily disabled.
> To switch back to the Intel PROSet/wireless application and your existing profiles, disable the other wireless LAN Utility, Click on the Intel PROSet/Wireless icon in your taskbar and select "Use Intel PROSet/Wireless"


I can't see any other utility on or enabled, the Micros soft one gives me the message:


> Windows cannot configure this wireless connection.
> If you have enabled another programme to manage this wireless connection, use that software.


Which to me seems to imply that it will take a back seat if the other software is enabled.
Is the hardware faulty?
Have I missed something?
Has anyone else had this problem?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to make sure that WZC is disabled if you're using the Intel client. Disable the WZC service from Control Panel, and use just the Intel client.


----------



## Jani (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi 
Also try to change the channel on the router because some time it also show conflict when there any other device like micro wave oven and card less wokring on the same channel so change the channel to a lower one on the router and then check weather it still ginvg you problem or not and secondly i am a a newbie but want to learn about networking some more but if johnwill can help me by givning me some tips i am really inspired from johnwill who is working great on this FOrum and looking as guru of the networking i really appreciate your work johnwill.
Regards,


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A final step would be to make sure you have the latest drivers from your laptop manufacturer for that wireless adapter. It's somewhat infamous for problems with outdated drivers.


----------

